# Same trick...



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i taught Mishkin to speak maybe two weeks ago, he would speak when i asked him to and it was really cute, then recently i taught him to jump, he jumps in a full circle then waits for a treat...the problem is...now what ever command i give him he just jumps in a circle







he's spoken once but that's it, it doesn't matter what i say to him, when i have a treat he just does this one trick...Jeff was joking around and said 'jump if your silly' and he did









so my question is, how can i get him to understand that only jump is the command to jump in a circle because at the moment i can say anything and he does it lol..


felicity and 'i don't know english' mishkin


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

try teaching him with hand commands too. Fenway goes into default trick too(spin on his back legs) It seems he does this when he is high energy so concentration is harder for him. I am trying to do different hand signals with different tricks so when his ADD kicks in and he can't "listen" he can see them.

It is slowly working for us, but he still has times where the treat is in my hand and he'll go through all his tricks to see which one'll get him the treat.







It doesn't help that daddy is a softy and gives him one no matter what he does!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thankyou,

he gets hyper as soon as he see's treats so i might try the hand signals thing too, i always end up giving him the treat anyway, he just looks so cute when he jumps









what signal would you use for speak?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

My friend's dog does something similar. He knows about 6 tricks so when you tell him to do anything he goes through this little "skit": sit, lay down, roll over, high five, spin, sit, speak- then he waits for a treat. It's like "here- this is what I can do-- take your pick"


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> My friend's dog does something similar. He knows about 6 tricks so when you tell him to do anything he goes through this little "skit": sit, lay down, roll over, high five, spin, sit, speak- then he waits for a treat. It's like "here- this is what I can do-- take your pick"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce can't tell the difference between "sit" and "down," so she does both. I eventually give her the treat, because I don't have the heart not to, so I think it's a lost cause.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> My friend's dog does something similar. He knows about 6 tricks so when you tell him to do anything he goes through this little "skit": sit, lay down, roll over, high five, spin, sit, speak- then he waits for a treat. It's like "here- this is what I can do-- take your pick"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

guys, don't give them the treats when they are responding to the wrong command!









if they are too cute, you can 'place' them in the desired position and then give them the treat. 
like when Marrie gets confused and goes for a 'down' instead of 'sit' i would lift her up to a sit and then give her the treat...


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> guys, don't give them the treats when they are responding to the wrong command!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but it's hard and he's just too cute!









i'll try to put him into the position i want him in and then give him the treat.....i just hope he does it lol i'm sure he knows he's cute, that's why he gets away with anything.


felicity


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

When I first taught Boo to do tricks,he would do each one on command in any order. I don't know what happened but now he will mostly go into auto mode or something & just start doing tricks helter skelter so he can get the treats. His favorite is high five & he will do it over & over on his own without the command. I do use hand signals as well as voice command.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He just hasn't gotten the cue you thought you added to the other tricks. Teach them again from scratch. Once he consistently offers them, add the cue. I always do a little warm up of sits, downs, and a couple tricks and then we set off to work. I also occasionally have a session where I do just sits or just downs to keep that a rewarding behavior. 
If you stop rewarding the jump, it will fade - just like you stopped rewarding the bark. Whatever is getting him the most rewards is what he's going to offer. You have to consistently mix it up and be sure your cues have been attached to the behavior and are clear.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hand signals are very very important when teaching and commanding tricks. Dogs' understanding of human language is very limited, but the good thing is, they are good at understanding our body language









So, use hand signals, your position itself when commanding any trick; of course the word is important too, but comes after the dog gets and understands what he is expected to do. 

Have you tried to clicker train him? It is very usefull much better than training the dog like people did before. I did try both methods; and trust me, once I used the clicker, life got much better and FUN in the training session for both me and Snowy. 

What I also think, don't give him the treat when he is jumping instead of doing what you asked him to in the training session coz that will even encourage him to jump and teach him that jumping is the cause for getting the treat. Wait until he does what he was asked for. Again here, if he was clicker trained, you would be clicking once he does the correc thing first, then give him the treat.

One more thing, before moving to the next trick which you want to teach, make sure that he mastered the previous trick, then you can move on. Plus, PRACTICING is the keyword in mastering a trick








I think that teaching our fluffbutts tricks is one fun activity, so you are doing a good job here









hope that does help


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> hand signals are very very important when teaching and commanding tricks. Dogs' understanding of human language is very limited, but the good thing is, they are good at understanding our body language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Both trainers we have been with also told us this, you must have a hand motion that is different for everything you teach your dog. It sure did work for Sir Micro and I am hopeful it is working for Wookie. Also each trainer had told me, there will be good days and not so good days.. but it does take a good amount of time for a dog to REALLY get it. You may have two good days then one that seems like it's back to the beginning, then another really great day and a day that is like back to step one. Keep at it, time works and training will pay off.

Good luck with Mishkin.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> *Both trainers we have been with also told us this, you must have a hand motion that is different for everything you teach your dog. It sure did work for Sir Micro and I am hopeful it is working for Wookie. Also each trainer had told me, there will be good days and not so good days.. but it does take a good amount of time for a dog to REALLY get it. You may have two good days then one that seems like it's back to the beginning, then another really great day and a day that is like back to step one. Keep at it, time works and training will pay off.
> 
> the dog's mood is important as well. Sometimes, you feel that they are just not into it, so better not waste time and efforts at those times
> 
> ...


that is so true. You will have better days when you see him getting what he's asked for really fast. Other days will be not that good. It is really interesting that you have to know your dog's personality. Each dog -even from the same breed- has his/her personality. That means that each one should be treated when training differently. Example:
My poodle, Melon did not mind staying for long time in a training session. The best reward, according to her, was treats. Snowy on the other hand, can only work for shorter times. He gets bored easily, and toys makes him more giving and taking to what I try to teach him. With melon I used to work for longer minutes (sitting in one place), but with Snowy, time is shorter, and boy do I lose weight when I am training him







playing around and running with him all over the place. That is how he likes to be rewarded and motivates him to work with me. I am still studying Baby Dior's personality before I get started









Let us know how do you and Mishkin proggress in the training, and can't wait to see him doing tricks.

All the best,








Kat


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks guys,

so now he seems to be doing the jump one all the time, i should go back to speak and stick witth that until he has it right?



> I don't know what happened but now he will mostly go into auto mode or something & just start doing tricks helter skelter so he can get the treats. His favorite is high five & he will do it over & over on his own without the command.[/B]












i think they all just get very excited about treats and they can't think straight enough to get their tricks right lol


----------

